# So.... Now we wait..



## QuickSilver (Jul 24, 2015)

Hubby had his prostate biopsy today..   5-7 days... we will know if he has cancer.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Hubby had his prostate biopsy today..   5-7 days... we will know if he has cancer.



WOW!  In this day and age we have to wait that long?  *holding your hand and my breath for ya QS!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2015)

Crossing fingers for hubby and you!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm scared


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm scared



I know both of you are very scared and I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I'm hoping and praying that he gets good results!!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> WOW!  In this day and age we have to wait that long?  *holding your hand and my breath for ya QS!!!!



Yes... the doc took 12 samples of prostate tissue... it has to go to the pathologist and each sample has to be prepared on a slide and examined.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm scared



QS My Dad always said, "Don't borrow trouble!"  You can't spend the next few days tearing yourself when it may end up just fine.  Even if it's not good news as you well know, his prognosis is gonna be good.  Luckily it's one of the slowest cancers you can have so plenty of time to treat it.  I don't pray but I sure wish you the very best hun.  I'm pulling for a all clear....


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 24, 2015)

QS, I know this must be a scary time for you and your husband, I send good thoughts and hope all goes well.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> QS My Dad always said, "Don't borrow trouble!"  You can't spend the next few days tearing yourself when it may end up just fine.  Even if it's not good news as you well know, his prognosis is gonna be good.  Luckily it's one of the slowest cancers you can have so plenty of time to treat it.  I don't pray but I sure wish you the very best hun.  I'm pulling for a all clear....




I'm so happy Hubby ate BEETS a month ago...    ..    Here's why..    I fixed 2 cans of beets.. hubby ate most all of them.. the next day.. his pee was pink..  so he called the urologist and he was sent for a CT scan...  it was negative...  No bone lesions... no lymph adenopathy... no masses in his lungs or abdomen..   a really clean CT scan..   SO.. if he does have prostate cancer, it is localized to his prostate.. and we will elect to have a prostatectomy.  It will be gone then...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm so happy Hubby ate BEETS a month ago...    ..    Here's why..    I fixed 2 cans of beets.. hubby ate most all of them.. the next day.. his pee was pink..  so he called the urologist and he was sent for a CT scan...  it was negative...  No bone lesions... no lymph adenopathy... no masses in his lungs or abdomen..   a really clean CT scan..   SO.. if he does have prostate cancer, it is localized to his prostate.. and we will elect to have a prostatectomy.  It will be gone then...




There ya go.  Quit the extra worry and think positive.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> There ya go.  Quit the extra worry and think positive.



I know...  but cancer is cancer... it's still the BIG "C"     and is scary.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 24, 2015)

QS, I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way.  I'm sorry you have to play this waiting game.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2015)

A very slow growing cancer and as you said, surgery will take care of it. I'm wishing you and hubby the best.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, cancer is cancer but I have a brother in law who has survived both a stomach cancer and prostate cancer. 
Both were treated surgically 15 -20 years ago and he is cancer free today.  

Today's treatments are very good. Take heart by thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## Lon (Jul 24, 2015)

Seems like yesterday that I was waiting for my prostate biopsy report. Wishing your hubby better results than I had.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2015)

I know it's hard waiting for these type of test result Quicksilver...hugs.  Wishing the best for your hubby, hope all is well. :love_heart:


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 24, 2015)

QS, I'm sorry you and hour husband have to go through this.  I know the waiting is awful.  You and he are in my thoughts for a good result.


----------



## oldman (Jul 25, 2015)

Were there ant after effects? Pain, blood in urine, etc.?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 25, 2015)

oldman said:


> Were there ant after effects? Pain, blood in urine, etc.?



The doc took 12 samples of his prostate through the rectal wall.  He said the first few just pinched,, but by the 10th he was ready for him to stop.. and the 11th and 12th were pretty painful..   However, the whole process took only 3 minutes...   Afterward, he felt like he had to go to the bathroom, and was in some discomfort.   When he urinated, there was some blood at the start, but then cleared by the end of the stream..  This morning no blood at all..  He has not yet moved his bowels, but the doc said there could be blood for about a week.   He is in no pain at all this morning.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2015)

Hoping for the best, try to keep your chin up.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 25, 2015)

I think many of us have experienced the same thing, sitting on pins and needles waiting for results.  It's truly nerve wracking, but luckily not a very long wait, and hopefully everything will be OK.   All the best QS.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 25, 2015)

Hope that your husband will be in the clear QS, but if not then he will have surgery quickly


----------



## Josiah (Jul 25, 2015)

Wishing your husband the very best outcome.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 25, 2015)

We are now in much the same position. My daughter and her husband visited us yesterday to tell us that our son in law has a cancer growing on the outside area of one kidney. It has not been biopsied yet but has been described as a cancer by the hospital doctors and from the X ray is it quite visible, even to my eyes. 

He must contact a specialist tomorrow for the next step which will certainly involve surgery and he may lose a kidney. Chemotherapy is also on the cards. It is said to be a slow growing form of cancer.

We are all adopting a positive hopeful position but underneath there is a lurking fear.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 25, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> We are now in much the same position. My daughter and her husband visited us yesterday to tell us that our son in law has a cancer growing on the outside area of one kidney. It has not been biopsied yet but has been described as a cancer by the hospital doctors and from the X ray is it quite visible, even to my eyes.
> 
> He must contact a specialist tomorrow for the next step which will certainly involve surgery and he may lose a kidney. Chemotherapy is also on the cards. It is said to be a slow growing form of cancer.
> 
> We are all adopting a positive hopeful position but underneath there is a lurking fear.



My friend's husband just had surgery for a very large cancer growing on the outside of his kidney..  He did lose the kidney but when the surgeon went in he found it had not spread to other organs.. so he did not have to have chemotherapy..  He just needs to have periodic CT scans as a follow up..  Hoping your Son in law has a similar good outcome..   by the way.. they never did a biopsy of the tumor... and labeled it cancer right off the bat too..  and yes.. it was..

In fact... his urologist is the same one my husband is seeing... and my friend recommended him to us.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement QuickSilver. 
I'm praying for a good outcome for you too.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2015)

My urologist took three biopsies and told me I had prostate cancer and wanted to remove the gland. Said I would be incontinent, wear "Depends"  and would have
erectile dysfunction. So I told him,  no way!  I'll "watch and wait".

That was 20 years ago and I never did have any of those symptoms. SO ???  Ether it's a VERY slow growing cancer or it was misdiagnosed in the lab.

Lets hope that something like that is happening in your hubby's case.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 25, 2015)

That is such a dilemma..  There are so many schools of thought with prostate cancer..   You can do the "Watch and Wait" method..  You can have radiation seeds planted... you can have a prostatectomy.   Now they do it with robotics and it is nerve sparing.. which means less of a chance of prolonged incontinence.   I had surgery in 2010 with the Da Vinci  robotic system and it's really very good..  So.. we have to wait to see what is offered.


----------



## imp (Jul 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Hubby had his prostate biopsy today..   5-7 days... we will know if he has cancer.



QS, if I may ask, what alerted you two, other than the colored beets stuff, the CT was negative, to the fact that a malignancy was present? What was his PSA reading, if again, you don't mind my intruding into your privacy? Did a digital exam reveal something missed by the CT? A prostatectomy is rough business!

Hoping this all turns out to be a false alarm, for both of your well-beings!   imp


----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2015)

Quicksilver a family friend had prostate cancer and had surgery and is doing very weel. I will hope and pray for the best for you and Dame Warrigal.


----------



## merlin (Jul 26, 2015)

Hope all goes well QS and the results are negative.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 26, 2015)

imp said:


> QS, if I may ask, what alerted you two, other than the colored beets stuff, the CT was negative, to the fact that a malignancy was present? What was his PSA reading, if again, you don't mind my intruding into your privacy? Did a digital exam reveal something missed by the CT? A prostatectomy is rough business!
> 
> Hoping this all turns out to be a false alarm, for both of your well-beings!   imp



PSA levels..    3.7.......4.5.......5.1.......5.4......8.4.    The  urologist  did not feel any abnormality other than enlargment.


----------



## Debby (Jul 27, 2015)

I can't imagine what it must  be like with the possibility of bad news hanging over your families heads QS and DW!  I sure feel for you.  The advice 'try not to think of it' is probably the most impossible thing to do right now for all of you I would guess.  How do you not think of it?  Good luck to you all.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 27, 2015)

For me it's like the Schrodinger's cat thought experiment.

Right now the news is neither good nor bad. It is both.
When the box is opened, which will happen soon, we will know what we have to really worry about. Or not worry about.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a very different psychological approach to this waiting and wondering thing.   In my life.. it seems as though most of the things I have worried the most about happening never happened.  It's like that old saying..  " I have been through so much in my life.. most of which never happened".     In fact... it's always been the things I never saw coming that have caused the most trouble..    So my approach is to worry and expect and prepare for the worst.  That way... either it will not come to pass, and if it does.. at least I have a game plan.    Make sense?


----------



## Debby (Jul 27, 2015)

Probably a good way to handle the worry about possibilities QS.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have a very different psychological approach to this waiting and wondering thing.   In my life.. it seems as though most of the things I have worried the most about happening never happened.  It's like that old saying..  " I have been through so much in my life.. most of which never happened".     In fact... it's always been the things I never saw coming that have caused the most trouble..    So my approach is to worry and expect and prepare for the worst.  That way... either it will not come to pass, and if it does.. at least I have a game plan.    Make sense?



That makes sense to me.  I'm a worrier, and most things don't happen.  Like you said, it's the things you didn't worry about that shock you.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> That makes sense to me.  I'm a worrier, and most things don't happen.  Like you said, it's the things you didn't worry about that shock you.



Absolutely...  there is nothing worse than being blindsided by something you never saw coming.   Worrying may not help, however, it permits you to get ready and brace for the worst.   THEN if it never happens... it's a bonus!!!  Another bullet dodged.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Absolutely...  there is nothing worse than being blindsided by something you never saw coming.   Worrying may not help, however, it permits you to get ready and brace for the worst.   THEN if it never happens... it's a bonus!!!  Another bullet dodged.



Exactly!  Those are the things that throw you totally off balance.  My dh is always telling me that worrying about something doesn't change the outcome.  True.  But it does prepare you for the worst.


----------



## Linda (Jul 27, 2015)

QuickSilver I know the waiting is rough.  We went through this with my husband 3 or 4 years ago.   He had a prostatectomy.  He's doing pretty well now.  I am sending positive thoughts your way.  We are all waiting to hear the test results.


----------

